# 1920 Shelby Speedway Special Comments please!



## KevinBrick (Jan 1, 2018)

Just finished putting this bike back together.. It was -15 when I got up this morning and it warmed up to -6 now .. Curious on any information/comments on this.. I added the seat and the Delta Rooster light.. Was thinking about all white Reproduction tires.. I regreased all the bearings and they are super smooth.. Looking forward to riding this one**
Is the rear rack correct?  Date on the crank is 1920..
Can this be correct?


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice bike.


----------



## hellobuddy (Jan 2, 2018)

nice patina
your tires might be a bit big , or over inflated, or not well hooked on the rim bead, but carefull before riding it ..... it might pop!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2018)

hellobuddy said:


> nice patina
> your tires might be a bit big , or over inflated, or not well hooked on the rim bead, but carefull before riding it ..... it might pop!



Hey; good catch.
The early flat sided drop centers don't have a rolled edge bead for the tire to hook.
Probably why they changed them.
Cool Bike.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jan 2, 2018)

Balloon tires introduced early 1930’s, the crank date may be a patent date or just from a large stock of cranks made prior to bike’s manufacture.


----------



## KevinBrick (Jan 2, 2018)

Mark Mattei said:


> Balloon tires introduced early 1930’s, the crank date may be a patent date or just from a large stock of cranks made prior to bike’s manufacture.



These aren’t the tires that were on the bike when I got it.. They were 26x1.75 .. those tires said they would fit on 2.125 rims so I assumed


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2018)

Great bike,
Depends what you are trying to accomplish, a great riding bike or a more original one.
Fenders are perfect for 1920. It should have all wood or steel clad wood wheels, steel single tube wheels.  Hubs? either an early Mussleman, New Departure "A" rear, or early morrow (Eclipse). Stem too new. Saddle too new. Bars too new. Lamp too new.


----------



## KevinBrick (Jan 2, 2018)

hellobuddy said:


> nice patina
> your tires might be a bit big , or over inflated, or not well hooked on the rim bead, but carefull before riding it ..... it might pop!




Thank you for catching that.. I just popped them on and wasn’t paying attention.. Question is, will 26x2.125 work on these rims.. Bike came with vintage 26x1.75 Gillette Ambassador blackwalls.. I thought the guy I got the bike from said he had balloons on it but maybe he was just talking about a different tread pattern.. I would like to put all white tires or white walls on the bike.. I really like the look of the balloons on there..


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2018)

KevinBrick said:


> Thank you for catching that.. I just popped them on and wasn’t paying attention.. Question is, will 26x2.125 work on these rims.. Bike came with vintage 26x1.75 Gillette Ambassador blackwalls.. I thought the guy I got the bike from said he had balloons on it but maybe he was just talking about a different tread pattern.. I would like to put all white tires or white walls on the bike.. I really like the look of the balloons on there..



I think its fine; if it fits, run 'em.
Most of these frames at the change just switched wheels and tire size from what I have figured from reading.
Those flat sided rims were early '33, '34 and changed again right after that time frame.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2018)

kind of a short frame, may have been a youth bike originally? 26" or 24" wheels


----------



## KevinBrick (Jan 2, 2018)

bricycle said:


> kind of a short frame, may have been a youth bike originally? 26" or 24" wheels




26” wheels


----------

